# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  jautājumi foruma turētājiem

## malacis

1) vai man vienīgajam liekas, ka foruma dzinējs vai datubāze mazliet sākusi iebremzēt? Dažreiz lapas atvēršanās jāgaida pat pusminūti. Interesanti, ka dažas tēmas veras ātri, citas stipri bremzē.

2) lūdzu piekoriģēt servera pulksteni, citādi visi laika zīmogi topikiem ir šķērsām

----------


## Vinchi

Ar pulksteni vajadzētu tagad visam būt ok. Ja tomēr kādam nestrādā tad var lietotāja profilā uzstādīt: laika josla: GMT +3 stundas.

Nēsmu novērojis ka lēni vērtos forums. Uz garākiem topikiem varbūt bet ne ilgāk pa 4 sek. Iespējams problēma ir ar tavu interneta provaideri. Ja kādam vēl ir tāda problēma lūdzu sakiet.

+ Ir pievienota iespēja ielādētu uz serveri avantar bildes.

Drīzumā tiek plānots pāriet uz jaunāku versiju tad arī būs atļauts pievienot failus un fotogrāfijas.

----------


## malacis

proverka..


Paldies, pulkstenis salabots. Citādi es nevarēju vien nobrīnīties, ka septiņos no rīta esu kauko te rakstījis   ::

----------


## Didzis

Man liekas, ka ar pulksteni atkal nav viss bumbās.

----------


## malacis

Jā, pulkstenis atkal tūtē.

Es pieļauju, ka vajag izslēgt automātisko pulksteņa korekciju.
Ja uz kastes griežas WinXP, tad to dara šitā:




> If your computer is a member of a domain, your computer clock is probably synchronized automatically by a network time server. If your computer is not a member of a domain, your computer's clock is automatically and regularly synchronized by an Internet time server. This procedure provides information about turning off this feature.
> 
> 1) Open Date and Time in Control Panel. 
> 2) Click the Internet Time tab. The Internet Time tab is not available if your computer is a member of a domain.
> 3) Clear the Automatically synchronize with an Internet time server check box.

----------


## marizo

> Drīzumā tiek plānots pāriet uz jaunāku versiju tad arī būs atļauts pievienot failus un fotogrāfijas.


 Cerams, ka tas būs drīz. Man galīgi nepatīk likt visas bildes citur. Un pdf vai arhīvus vispār nav kur izlikt publiskai apskatei.
Vienīgais, nupat ienāca prātā doma, ka varētu izveidot publisko e-pastu, piemēram, inbox.lv, kur apmainīties ar failiem. Es tikai nezinu, ko inbox par to teiktu.. Un cik godīgi būtu cilvēki..

----------


## Vinchi

Man arī nepatīk doma par failu turēšanu uz citu serveri.

Bilžu pievienošana droši vien parādīsies jau šajā nedēļā, jo ir iznākusi jauna foruma versija. Bet ir viena problēma latviešu valodas fails šajai versija gan nav  :: 

Padomāšu par citu failu pievienošanu varu uztaisīt nelielu UPLOAD skriptu iekš PHP ja jaunā versija neatbalstīs PDF un citus failus. Skripta uztaisīšana daudz laika neprasa  ::

----------

